# kona shred 2.0 vs. Hotrock 20"



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

My son's ready to move up from his 16" Hotrock so we went and test rode a new 20" Hotrock. Needless to say, he loved it (even though he barely fit). Already I've started researching upgrades to install after we buy it for christmas. Doing so, I came across the Kona Shred 2.0. Its about $200 more but seems like it might be worth it given that it has mech disc brakes and slightly better components. Geometry was similar as well. Anyone have any feedback?


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I think disc brakes are unnecessary on a kids bike and just add extra weight.


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

Really? I think it'd be pretty sweet! I mean, he'll have disc brakes eventually.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

I actually like both of them. The Hotrock is well known to be a great bike, but the Shred is a great bike as well. If you can get him to ride the Shred, then let him decide which one he likes and wants. As per the disc brakes verse rim brakes, not much difference when it comes to little groms (little rippers). One thing for sure, they will grow out of that bike soon, so do you really want to put all that money into it? 

How old is your little grom (little ripper)? Depending on their age, you may want to wait until they get a bit bigger to go all out. I did this with my little grom when he turned nine. I had him on a nothing special bike when he started trail riding at 6, and when he turned 8, I got him better bike, but a HT (not disc yet or anything else fancy). He rode that until he turned ten when he was very skilled on a bike. Then is when I got him a more advanced bike for his freeriding purposes. Now at twelve, he rocks two hardcore FR bikes and does some serious freeriding. He did his first blackdiamond trail when he was seven years of age and has not stopped since then. My little grom....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

I looked at all these bikes last year for my son and am about to buy another for my daughter. FYI I bought Scott Scale for him.

I felt the Kona was too heavy for what it was. The specialized seems nice.

For my daughter I am looking at the Scott Voltage JR 20. It seems to be lighter than last years.

Best of luck and enjoy!


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Ill go Specialized. Kona doesn't have a dealer around with the Stuff in stock. He rode it around again and loved it! Upgrades will be easy and relatively inexpensive. Now if he can only decide which color to get.


----------

